# Female Pygos?



## Rohit_K (Jul 14, 2004)

I've got a 64G with 4 8" rb. They turn dark when totally unstressed. But what confuses me is that when they are dark they are ferociously territorial, and when they are lighter they swim around the tank together. 
IMP question: At 8", is it possible to identify an eggbound female? Or do females get eggbound only when they pair with males?

I had a 6.5" rbp a year ago which had a strikingly rounder belly than its tankmates, but one fine day it died due to excess ammonia







. Could it be that I've lost my only female rbp?









Can a piranha with only one eye breed? Or would such a fish hamper other potential pairs chances? Maybe i should try removing it from the tank and see what happens with only 3 fish?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

strikingly rounder belly says that u gave them to much food

u can identify between male and female only on breeding time!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

well you will know that you have a female when you start to see nests being made
with pygos its hard to tell what is male and what is female
the only way you can get the to mate is if you have alot of them,this way here there maybe a chance of them mating


----------

